# Calling Francophiles For Freinds France and Favorites



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

Next Week We are taking some Freinds to France for 12 Days. Given time and money I would take them to all our favorite Places in France. We are starting our trip Froma Calais and ending it with 2 nights in Brugge so realy quite limited.

Please take a time to vote for the areas and regions I have narrowed it down to so I can decide where best to take them.

Please do take the time. Traveling is not a problem as there are 3 drivers and we can drive through the night if need be.

Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Replies*

Thanks for your votes folks.

Kepp em coming.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Pyrenees


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Neesup*



Superk said:


> Pyrenees


Hello,

Thats an interesting Idea, had not thought of that one, thanks!.

Any more suggestions?

Trev.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Loire


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

How about Venise Verte in the Charente area and La Rochelle

LInda


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*A Possible Loop*

If time is limited and to keep driving time manageable, a good loop round is down the Normandy coast for the WW2 museums and beaches past Bayeaux to Mont St Michel. Then drop down to La Rochelle area and back up via Futuroscope for modern France then back through the Loire for the fabulous buildings.

Ed


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Jaqui & Ted, Linda and Ed.

All sound advice, especialy realise about the traveling and driving times.

Seems so far we are heading somewhere but undecided. In view of the recomendations, we might try somwhere new to us all.

Any more recomendations?

Trev.


----------



## 106777 (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello,

I suggest you :

Alsace 
Jura 
Côte d'Or

Lo.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

It has to be the Pyrenees, followed closely by the Tarn and the Auvergne.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gold*



BigToto said:


> Hello,
> 
> I suggest you :
> 
> ...


Thanks Lo,

Yes Agree with Cote D'or lovelly place superb Wines.

Thats another option for a few days especially as one of the others realy wants to visit a Vineyard. France Passion should come in Handy.

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weather or not*

Thanks for the votes so far folks,

Taking into account the poor summer we have had so far (is it not officialy Autumn now?). I think the consensous is that we are going to dart down to the med via a stop in Burgundy, then head for Cannes Mandelieu, Grimaud onto Cavaliere.

After a nice relaxing week we may head up to see some friends who live in Dodorgne and Limoges and back home for the return crossing skipping Brugges.

I know it is not true motorhome fashion to do the trip so quick. Though as this is our last Summer trip. I think it will be worth it.

Having said that, one of the ships crew may need some tempting so...if you vote I may be tempted!. >>>For French Med Weather Click Here<<<

I am sure I am not alone in these type of mad trips?

Trev


----------

